# Technique Of Controlling Mind



## spnadmin (Jan 26, 2008)

Sikh80 ji

A thought that comes and goes with me. When we are so very intense about "controlling our mind"-- having to work so deliberately at it, are we not still under the control of "mind?" Is our mind trying to control our mind (itself). Which suggests that we are still trapped in duality.

The shabads may be telling us to give up control. Intuitive ease an alternative.

 ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ ਮਹਲਾ ੧ ॥ 
sireeraag mehalaa 1 ||
Siree Raag, First Mehl:

 ਆਵਹੁ ਭੈਣੇ ਗਲਿ ਮਿਲਹ ਅੰਕਿ ਸਹੇਲੜੀਆਹ ॥ 
aavahu bhainae gal mileh ank sehaelarreeaah ||
Come, my dear sisters and spiritual companions; hug me close in your embrace.

 ਮਿਲਿ ਕੈ ਕਰਹ ਕਹਾਣੀਆ ਸੰਮ੍ਰਥ ਕੰਤ ਕੀਆਹ ॥ 
mil kai kareh kehaaneeaa sanmrathh kanth keeaah ||
Let's join together, and tell stories of our All-powerful Husband Lord.

 ਸਾਚੇ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਸਭਿ ਗੁਣ ਅਉਗਣ ਸਭਿ ਅਸਾਹ ॥੧॥ 
saachae saahib sabh gun aougan sabh asaah ||1||
All Virtues are in our True Lord and Master; we are utterly without virtue. ||1||

 ਕਰਤਾ ਸਭੁ ਕੋ ਤੇਰੈ ਜੋਰਿ ॥ 
karathaa sabh ko thaerai jor ||
O Creator Lord, all are in Your Power.

 ਏਕੁ ਸਬਦੁ ਬੀਚਾਰੀਐ ਜਾ ਤੂ ਤਾ ਕਿਆ ਹੋਰਿ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
eaek sabadh beechaareeai jaa thoo thaa kiaa hor ||1|| rehaao ||
I dwell upon the One Word of the Shabad. You are mine-what else do I need? ||1||Pause||

 ਜਾਇ ਪੁਛਹੁ ਸੋਹਾਗਣੀ ਤੁਸੀ ਰਾਵਿਆ ਕਿਨੀ ਗੁਣਂ​*ੀ ॥ 
jaae pushhahu sohaaganee thusee raaviaa kinee gunanaee ||
Go, and ask the happy soul-brides, ""By what virtuous qualities do you enjoy your Husband Lord?""

 ਸਹਜਿ ਸੰਤੋਖਿ ਸੀਗਾਰੀਆ ਮਿਠਾ ਬੋਲਣੀ ॥ 
sehaj santhokh seegaareeaa mithaa bolanee ||
"We are adorned with *intuitive ease, *contentment and sweet words.

 ਪਿਰੁ ਰੀਸਾਲੂ ਤਾ ਮਿਲੈ ਜਾ ਗੁਰ ਕਾ ਸਬਦੁ ਸੁਣੀ ॥੨॥ 
pir reesaaloo thaa milai jaa gur kaa sabadh sunee ||2||
We meet with our Beloved, the Source of Joy, when we listen to the Word of the Guru's Shabad."||2||

 (Sriraag, Guru Nanaak Dev ji, Ang 17)​


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 26, 2008)

Bhai Gurmel Singh - Thir Ghar Baisaho Harijan Pi-Aaray

(201-6)
ga-orhee mehlaa 5.
Gauree, Fifth Mehl:​ 

thir ghar baishu har jan pi-aaray.
Remain steady in the home of your own self, O beloved servant of the Lord.

satgur tumray kaaj savaaray. ||1|| rahaa-o.
The True Guru shall resolve all your affairs. ||1||Pause||

dusat doot parmaysar maaray.
The Transcendent Lord has struck down the wicked and the evil.

jan kee paij rakhee kartaaray. ||1||
The Creator has preserved the honor of His servant. ||1||

baadisaah saah sabh vas kar deenay.
The kings and emperors are all under his power;

amrit naam mahaa ras peenay. ||2||
he drinks deeply of the most sublime essence of the Ambrosial Naam. ||2||

nirbha-o ho-ay bhajahu bhagvaan.
Meditate fearlessly on the Lord God.

saaDhsangat mil keeno daan. ||3||
Joining the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy, this gift is given. ||3||

saran paray parabh antarjaamee.
Nanak has entered the Sanctuary of God, the Inner-knower, the Searcher of hearts;

naanak ot pakree parabh su-aamee. ||4||108||
he grasps the Support of God, his Lord and Master. ||4||108||


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 27, 2008)

Although not derived in a straight forward manner the answer of aad appears slightly cumbersome when she states controlling mind by mind.It is thought that it is the only method available with us.We have to control mind by mind. I do not understand as to where is duality in it. Would be grateful if it is explained and as to what is to be done.


The second post of Naam jap ji is also quite interesting and appears to the point.However, the formula that I could debug is meditation on the Naam. I think by meditation /jap/simran we are deviating mind from the battalion of five to the word of simran. With long practice we can ,probably, by following the route control the mind.It shall also help relieving the ego.

Add ji,
could you kindly clarify as to in which context have you stated that there is duality and what exactly is duality.

Hope I am correct. Kindly see namjap/aad ji.


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jan 27, 2008)

beautiful aad ji


jit mein main hai
tis mein "tu" naahi
Main ko main samjhoon
tumko dekh na pavoon
jangal dhoondoon
ulta latkooon
karoon saadhnaa roz roz
tune banaya aisa putla
khud hi sochun, khud hi bhooloon
main ko main hi samajhna chahoon
main ko main hi rokna chahoon
tumko abtak janoon na
tune banaya aisa putla


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 27, 2008)

amarsanghera said:


> beautiful aad ji
> 
> 
> jit mein main hai
> ...



amarsanghera ji,

Your choice of Bani is better than mine -- Bhagat Fareed sums up the problem as the Japanese would said "just so!" :ice:

It even reads a bit like a Zen koan -- but a long one -- a poem designed by the Zen monks of the past to stop thought -- so that there is a brief instant when the mind empties itself out. And in my case,  long enough to let Something Else enter.


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jan 27, 2008)

aad ji

this is not from baba fareed

i just rambled a few words on my own


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 27, 2008)

amarsanghera ji

Caught me!!!!! 

There is a shabad in which the Seeker is wondering about hanging upside down. Anyway, good poem by you. One of my Punjabi friends also thought the author was Sheik Fareed. So maybe you have another future writing poetry.

But, it was not Fareed but a line from Bhagat Kabir that I remembered.

jb ds mws aurD muK rhqw so idnu kYsy BUilAw ]1] rhwau ] 
jab dhas maas ouradhh mukh rehathaa so dhin kaisae bhooliaa ||1|| rehaao || 
_Have you forgotten those days, when you were hanging, face down, for ten months?

_ Have patience with me. I am still wet, my wings have not dried off, I cannot fly. Only months ago I was just a caterpillar in a cocoon.


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jan 27, 2008)

yes

the tuk you mentioned is for the period person spends in mother's womb


and yes to your other point- 

i used some similies as used by Baba fareed and Bulleh Shah




tht is your graciousness to be so modest


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 28, 2008)

aad0002 said:


> jb ds mws aurD muK rhqw so idnu kYsy BUilAw ]1] rhwau ]
> jab dhas maas ouradhh mukh rehathaa so dhin kaisae bhooliaa ||1|| rehaao ||


 
What exactly is the meaning Of this Tuk.? One spends 9 months and not 10 in the womb.


----------



## Sikh80 (Feb 1, 2008)

Sikh80 said:


> What exactly is the meaning Of this Tuk.? One spends 9 months and not 10 in the womb.


 
aad ji 
you have to answer the above.

mn mih mnUAw jy mrY qw ipru rwvY nwir ] (58-17, isrIrwgu, mÚ 1)
If the mind within the mind dies, then the Husband ravishes and enjoys His bride.
This is the second 'tuk' in support of the assertion that ultimately it is mind that mind has to control itself. Pl. explain the duality in this.What exactly do you mean by Duality in the context.?:star:


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 1, 2008)

Sikh80 ji

A guess only. It may be that several hundred years ago people starting counting with the first day rather than the end of the first month. We today think that when 1 month of gestation after the first 28 days and count from there, second 28 days would be the second month. But if you count from day 1, then at the end of 28 days you have finished 1 month and are starting month number 2. Same thing with birdays. Are you one year when you are born. or one year at the end of 365 days?

Someone like Randip ji may know the answer.


----------



## Sikh80 (Mar 31, 2008)

*TOP 7 MIND CONTROL TIPS *

Top 7 mind control tips


----------



## pk70 (Mar 31, 2008)

Sikh 80 ji

All the forced techniques most of the time turn futile. As stressed in Gurbani, a natural way is the way to do. Having strong faith in Him, most simple way I apply is to just do what to do and forget about any fruit, any reaction, any hope. Like walking on a path, you see many, hear many; however, you keep walking, nothing should stop you.  When you walk, you have a goal which overcomes inner"I" If some thing  succeeds in distracting you, your walk will end right there.


----------



## Sikh80 (Mar 31, 2008)

I fully respect your opinion.


----------

